
Rise of the Zombie Deer - mhb
https://thecompost.io/articles/rise-of-the-zombie-deer
======
WaitWaitWha
"... six year follow-up study found no adverse effects in anyone who consumed
the meat"

yet a few paragraphs down:

"... the best way to avoid it is by not eating deer or elk meat"

Is the six-year study is wrong or your assertion to stop eating the meat is
wrong?

Furthermore, CDC writes that CWD "... likely spread between animals through
body fluids like feces, saliva, blood, or urine, either through direct contact
or indirectly through environmental contamination of soil, food or water".
[https://www.cdc.gov/prions/cwd/index.html](https://www.cdc.gov/prions/cwd/index.html)

Nothing to do with eating the meat, after all the impacted animals are
herbivores.

Who is the author? At the bottom there is a link in "[r]ead more here" to a
site. Draw your own conclusions.

